# kryolan/dermacolor stores in ny or nj?



## monirock (Nov 2, 2006)

are there any stores that sell kryolan products? basically i need dermacolor but i was hoping to buy it in a store in jersey or ny. i don't really feel like waiting to buy it online, so does anyone know of a place in nj or ny i could buy it? thank you in advance.


----------



## CrystalStars (Nov 3, 2006)

Ive been looking for places that sell kryolan as well. I love their UV line of colors, but so far I havent found many places that for sure sell it. Kryolan can be bought from make-up supply stores, sometimes even through costume stores.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Nov 3, 2006)

the only stores that really sell krylon,ben nye...etc are stage shops


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jan 4, 2007)

they have a Kryolan retail store in San Francisco. i'm planning on going there to check it out.


----------

